# 2011 Felt Z5



## KaiNik (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Guys! First time poster, long time lurker here! I bought my frist road bike 8 days ago been riding a hybrid on and off before , I got a 2011 Allez; rode it once for 20 miles, and since it's my frist road bike, I didn't even know what to expect from one.

Two days ago I went to the LBS where I got my Allez and saw a 2011 Z5, took it for a spin and just fell in love with the smoothness of the ride and of course, wouldnt love the looks of it too 

LBS said they will take back my Allez and give me full credit towards the Z5 so please school me more about this bike (Z5).

Thanks!
Oliver in Rancho Cucamonga CA


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Specialized Allez I believe is an Aluminum frame vs Felt Z5 all carbon frame & fork. The Felt Z5 is a better road bike in general with the component being slightly better. If you're serious about road biking and money is not a factor, go with the Felt Z5. For a new beginner getting started in road biking, the Felt Z5 is a nice bike.


----------



## KaiNik (Jul 19, 2010)

Quick shot of my new 2011 Z5. Just got home from my LBS


----------



## Specinvstr (Jul 22, 2010)

I love that bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## pog760 (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome Bike. Enjoy that bad boy:thumbsup:


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice bike, and certainly a nice upgrade from the Allez, especially with the new 105. However you might want to read your instruction booklet, especially the part on car carriers and clamping carbon fiber frames. There should also be a yellow warning sticker on the bike as well, although bike shops sometimes take these off. You need to use a special crossbar if you want to use that type of carrier with a carbon bike.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I recommend the Yakima holdup rack.


----------



## KaiNik (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's what my friend Gene found last night, but still not sure if it's the best way to go. Still looking for other/better alternatives.










https://www.saris.com/index.php?pag...d=40&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57


----------



## mikesh (May 12, 2010)

Hi KaiNic, Where did you get the bike from? I'm in the LA area, and can't find any stores that have any in stock.

Thanks.


----------



## BenHC (Aug 22, 2010)

*Felt Z5 in stock*

I was just at Sand Canyon Cyclery (now Irvine Bicycles) yesterday and rode both the 2011 Z5 and F5, both are in stock. They are beautiful bikes, the new 105 shifters are great. I'm saving my cash and will pick up either the Z5 or F5 by the end of the year. Note: the Z5 is full Shimano 105 while the F5 has an FSA Gossamer compact crank.

Irvine Bicycles
6616 Irvine Center Drive
Irvine, CA 92618-2116
(949) 453-9999


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

F5 TEAM is FULL 105.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

pumaking said:


> F5 TEAM is FULL 105.


...except the BB30 FSA bottom bracket.


----------



## KaiNik (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the super late reply  I got it from Competetive Edge Cyclery in Upland CA. Coates Cyclery in Claremont carries more Felt inventory though.


----------



## ThreeSixT (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm a long time MTN Biker and I'm leaning towards picking this bad boy up as my first road bike...go big or go home I guess. I don't think it will be a matter of liking the sport, I love riding and I love speed so its a double win. 

Of course I'll be sure to test ride it, but question for Super Dave, as a "Clyde" (6'4" 290 lbs), would I have to worry about the 61cm carbon frame holding up to my punishment??


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ThreeSixT said:


> I'm a long time MTN Biker and I'm leaning towards picking this bad boy up as my first road bike...go big or go home I guess. I don't think it will be a matter of liking the sport, I love riding and I love speed so its a double win.
> 
> Of course I'll be sure to test ride it, but question for Super Dave, as a "Clyde" (6'4" 290 lbs), would I have to worry about the 61cm carbon frame holding up to my punishment??


The bikes have no weight limit, for most people, regardless of weight, they cannot put out the same kind of power nor the volume of miles that our professionals can. 

Some items you may consider changing based on your experience on a MTB are:

wheels (for stiffness and durability)
saddle (for fit and comfort)
seatpost (again for the stiffness you may desire)

If you are running the stock wheels, saddle, etc... on your MTB, you'll be fine on a stock Z5.

Enjoy,
-SD


----------



## ThreeSixT (Oct 21, 2010)

Only thing I had to upgrade on my MTB was the seat and had already planned on doing so on the Z5. Thanks SD!


----------

